# How to install linux-f10-flashplugin10?



## register88 (Jul 2, 2009)

I want to install linux-f10-flashplugin10, but it can not build on my system.
My system is freebsd8-current/AMD64



```
[root@AMD64 /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10]# make
===>  linux-flashplugin-10.0r22 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component libidn is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX=-f10 (the corresponding variable libidn_f10_FILE is not defined).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

Please help, thank you.


----------



## Ole (Jul 2, 2009)

register88 said:
			
		

> I want to install linux-f10-flashplugin10, but it can not build on my system.
> My system is freebsd8-current/AMD64
> 
> 
> ...



Hello.
I think libding -f10 ports is still not ready. I've just make my local ports for installing this:

http://itdev.spb.ru/linux-f10-libidn.tgz

after install this ports and before make linux-f10-flashplugin10:

(for csh)
[cmd=]setenv ibidn_f10_FILE /usr/compat/linux/lib/libidn.so.11[/cmd]
or 
(for bash)
[cmd=]export setenv ibidn_f10_FILE=/usr/compat/linux/lib/libidn.so.11[/cmd]

Its just work-around


----------



## register88 (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you, i will try it later.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't install it either but the port was updated recently and 
10.0r22 was bumpted to 10.0r32 and everything works fine.
Try now.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Aug 5, 2009)

yup yup... ports tree updated.. 


```
portupgrade -av
```

should do the trick!


----------

